# Meat donation for a wild game dinner



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

O'Kelley council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn will be having our 5th annual Wild Game Dinner on Sunday January 27, from 2:00pm - 4:00pm. We are looking for donations of wild game to serve at our dinner. Anyone that donates wild game will receive a free ticket to attend the dinner.

We've never had a donation of wild turkey for our wild games dinners and would love to serve it. If anybody would be willing to donate a turkey it would be greatly appreciated and cooked in an imaginative dish. I would be happy to pick up any game within about 50 miles of Dearborn or Jackson - I spend time in both places.

I have a event set up on facebook that will be updated with a menu once we have received more donations so we know what we have to work with : https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/449432288436275/

Thank you,

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I didn't deep fry my bird this year and was going to drop it off to have it smoked but if I can donate it to a good cause I would be happy to. I live off I-94 and 23 mile.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

gunner7848 said:


> I didn't deep fry my bird this year and was going to drop it off to have it smoked but if I can donate it to a good cause I would be happy to. I live off I-94 and 23 mile.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thank you! PM sent.

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Papa Greco said:


> O'Kelley council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn will be having our 5th annual Wild Game Dinner on Sunday January 27, from 2:00pm - 4:00pm. We are looking for donations of wild game to serve at our dinner. Anyone that donates wild game will receive a free ticket to attend the dinner.
> 
> We've never had a donation of wild turkey for our wild games dinners and would love to serve it. If anybody would be willing to donate a turkey it would be greatly appreciated and cooked in an imaginative dish. I would be happy to pick up any game within about 50 miles of Dearborn or Jackson - I spend time in both places.
> 
> ...


I'll be going from Jackson to Dearborn on Saturday and going from Dearborn to Chesterfield TwP on Sunday to pick up game donations. If anyone has anything they would like to help out our dinner with, either send me an email or PM me with the day, where I can pick up the game, what you would like to give us, an about what time you'll be there. I'll PM you with my contact info and an approximate time.

Thanks, Mike (Papa) Greco
[email protected]


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

We're almost ready and we're starting into the preparations. I'm making some duck kielbasa and goose summer sausage tomorrow evening so they can age a little before serving. I'll be posting a tenative menu in the next couple of days. 

The sportsman of Michigan have been very generous again this year. It will be a great dinner.

I hope to see a lot of you at the dinner!

Thank you and hope to see you in a few weeks,

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com



Papa Greco said:


> O'Kelley council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn will be having our 5th annual Wild Game Dinner on Sunday January 27, from 2:00pm - 4:00pm. We are looking for donations of wild game to serve at our dinner. Anyone that donates wild game will receive a free ticket to attend the dinner.
> 
> We've never had a donation of wild turkey for our wild games dinners and would love to serve it. If anybody would be willing to donate a turkey it would be greatly appreciated and cooked in an imaginative dish. I would be happy to pick up any game within about 50 miles of Dearborn or Jackson - I spend time in both places.
> 
> ...


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is the tenative menu for the O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus wild game dinner on 1/27/2013.


*Appetizers*
Venison liver pate
Goose summer sausage
Smoked salmon spread
Crackers


*Soup*
Walleye and Smoked salmon chowder


*Entrees*
Corned venison
Venison Fatties
Italian venison stew
Duck breast Marsala
Smoked duck kielbasa with sauerkraut, onions, and potatoes
Roasted domestic turkey carving station 
Baked Salmonid (coho, chinkook, lake trout, steelhead)
Goose Italian meatballs simmer in spaghetti sauce
Goose Stroganoff
Goose Thai pad ped or Goose teriyaki stirfry 
Wild turkey crustless pot pie
Moose meatloaf


These are the items planned as of now, but some dishes might change due to the whims of the chefs! Not bad for $10!


Hope to see you there,

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Dearborn is a little far for me, but if anyone is heading that way from the tri-city area I would be glad to donate my bird. Pm if you are going that way.


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Matt. I appreciate your offer. We're pretty good with game now. I won't take anything we can't use for the dinner, I won't waste. Remember us next year!

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com




matt76cmich said:


> Dearborn is a little far for me, but if anyone is heading that way from the tri-city area I would be glad to donate my bird. Pm if you are going that way.


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

We're getting close. Nobody has to reply but I was wondering if anyone that is considering coming to our wild game dinner would let me know? It would make it a lot easier to prepare if I had an idea of how many people were coming.

If you just want to come and not reply - that is fine too!

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

I want to thank everyone on Michigan-sportsman.com that donated game or fish. The dinner was a COMPLETE success. We served over 160 people and everyone that talked to me raved about the food. I can't wait until next year.

I've made a LOT of sausage in my time, but I was very impressed with the smoked diver duck kielbasa and goose summer sausage. I think I'll have to take up waterfowl hunting!

We've already made the plan for next year and it will be ProBowl Sunday again.

Thanks again,

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------

